
The modern tech CEO: Barefoot and 21 - MicahWedemeyer
http://www.cnn.com/2010/TECH/innovation/11/02/seth.priebatsch.scvngr/index.html?hpt=C2
======
MicahWedemeyer
Lesson here: Be sensationalist when dealing with the media. Ham it up and call
yourself a ninja or rockstar. Tell the journalist that you stay up til 5am
drinking Red Bull. Don't actually do any work, though, as that's straight-up
boring.

